# texts from 6250 when on custom rom



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Happened when I flashed cm9 and now on beans R's. I get them all day. But it stops when I flash back stock

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone? This shit is annoying

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Go to my verizon
Go to your phone
Go to services or whatever
Find backup assistant
Disable it, all of it
Sleep in peace not getting 6250 texts all night

I had the same issue. This stopped it


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

That Wtf this is? Good to know I appreciate it. Why's it do it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

